# Treiber für Cameo DV 400



## burnobaby (9. September 2005)

Hi Leute,
brache ganz dringend Treiber für eine Terratec Cameo 400 DV Firewire Karte!

Hab schon bei Terratect.de nachgeguckt aber nichts gefunden, auch googeln brachte kein Ergebnis

Hoffe einer von euch weiß, wo es dafür Treiber gibt!

Danke MfG


----------



## goela (11. September 2005)

Für was brauchst Du einen Treiber? Welches Betriebssystem verwendest Du?

Wenn bei Terratec bzw. bei google keine Treiber zu finden sind, gibt es dann auch welche?


----------



## chmee (13. September 2005)

http://supportde.terratec.net/modul...&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=261&menu=13

Bitte gib Dir mehr Mühe beim Suchen, Terratec ist zumindest in Sachen Treiber
recht vorbildlich.

mfg chmee


----------

